
Ask HN: What do you think GitHub is going to announce today? - poushkar
Azure-based serverless integrated into Github is my bet. What do you think?
======
mtmail
Context: "We have an exciting product announcement coming your way" in about 3
hours from now [https://live-stream.github.com/](https://live-
stream.github.com/)

------
dpau
integration with linkedin (ugh)

